# 67 200r4 transmission tv bracket



## 1963-409 (Oct 18, 2012)

You guys have been wonderful in getting me going with my new to me 67. I have the motor rebuilt with dished pistons, new cam(68) and original 670 heads and intake. It sounds great. I have installed the 200r4 successfully (lift tested) but still need help with what tv bracket works best. Do I need an adjustable cable or bracket or is there some aftermarket or later model unit that works directly with my quadrajet carburetor.
Your counsel is appreciated!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Go to Bowtie overdrives. They have everything you need including the technical expertise to get it adjusted properly, which is critical.
Here's the website:
http://www.bowtieoverdrives.com/index.shtml

Oh and it's a 200-4r


----------

